# max.Anzahl von OPC Teilnehmern?



## jaz (20 März 2009)

Guten Morgen
Ich vernetze mehrere SPS über TCP/IP mittels OPC.
Gibt es dabei eine maximale Anzahl von Teilnehmern? Oder kann ich theoretisch auch 1000 SPS so untereinander bzw. hauptsächlich zu einer oder wenigen übergeordneten SPS kommunizieren lassen?

Es ist so, dass das System reproduzierbar sein soll für eine Systemgröße mit knapp 1000 SPS die alle im Grunde gleich sind. Eine übergeordnete SPS oder IPC soll über OPC mit diesen SPS Daten austauschen.
Ist das so möglich?

Oder ist es zumindest möglich, wenn man beispielsweise 10x100 SPS zusammennimmt und in 10 extra SPS die Daten von jeweils 100 SPS über OPC sammelt. Diese würden wiederum an das übergeordnete Netz angeschlossen, in dem die 10 SPS plus die eine übergeordnete SPS über OPC kommunizieren.

Über Vorschläge wie man es mit anderen Designs lösen kann (zb. EtherCat für die 1000 SPS und nur OPC für das übergeordnete Netz) bin ich auch dankbar, aber vorerst geht es mir um die Beantwortung meiner Frage.
Danke, an alle die sich kurz Gedanken darüber machen.
Gruß, jaz


----------



## Gnu0815 (20 März 2009)

Tach,

bei extrem vielen Datenpunkten und Sub-Strukturen ist es sinnvoll, das Leitsystem über Gateways anzubinden. Für die Feldbus- und Prozesskommunikation sollte ein entsprechend ausgelegter Feldbus verwendet werden. Vielleicht solltest du dich noch mal etwas mit OPC beschäftigen. OPC ist nicht einfach ein Kommunikationsprotokoll, sondern mehr eine Technologie. Ich habe auch noch nicht viele SPS Systeme gesehen, die überhaupt ein DCOM Gefrickel implementiert haben. Für die Windows-Welt ist OPC eine feine Sache und fast schon De-facto-Standard in Leitsystem-Visualisierungen. Die Zahl der „Leitsystem-Clients“ wird dann nur durch die Leistungsfähigkeit des OPCServer und des Leitsystemnetzes begrenzt.

Gruß Gnu


----------



## Question_mark (21 März 2009)

*So ein Quatsch ...*

Hallo,



			
				jaz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vernetze mehrere SPS über TCP/IP mittels OPC.



Hier stellt sich die Frage : Wieviel SPS sind "mehrere SPS" ???

Zwei, 10, 100 oder tausend ???

Von welchem Hersteller sind die SPSsen ??
Von welchem Hersteller sind die OPC-Server ??
Viel Spass beim Erstellen der OPC-Clients ...



			
				jaz schrieb:
			
		

> aber vorerst geht es mir um die Beantwortung meiner Frage.


Die so gestellte Frage ohne konkrete Informationen von Deiner Seite kann nicht endgültig und richtig beantwortet werden. Auf hypothetische Fragen kann man keine konkreten Antwort liefern, sorry....

Z.B. kann ein Simatic.Net OPC-Server max. 64 Verbindungen aufbauen. Und ausserdem frage ich mich, in welcher Anwendung 1000 Verbindungen zwischen SPS und einem PC überhaupt sinnvoll sind. Da hat Dir Dein Prof aber einen untergeschoben *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

